# Tell me why I should take this block?



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok.. a 2hr block in hiuston at this hour is looking for trouble.....

But why?
You sure gonna be everywherr and nit in 2hrs.... traffic and all you will deliver more than that allocated time and be paid 36dollars?

Tell me would you?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

No argument from me. I still don’t understand the attraction of $18 per hour. Courier services generally charge in the $45-60 per hour range. If I’m my own boss of a delivery service, why would I agree to 1/3 of the going rate? I’m basically driving for free after car expenses and the risk factor of accidents to the car or me. Prime now was ok back in the days when I would average $30 per hour +. $25 per hour was a bad day.

I’d rather Uber x for $18 per hour. Chances are I’ll only have about two trips per hour and far fewer miles. I can definitely say I’d rather deal with pax than Amazon.


----------

